
The Biggest Ever BitTorrent Leak: MediaDefender Internal Emails Go Public - nickb
http://torrentfreak.com/mediadefender-emails-leaked-070915/
======
cstejerean
That should serve as a reminder to other companies to secure their internal
documents, and especially so if they attract a lot of negative attention from
hackers around the world.

